# Need recs on fish fry batter, dry or wet



## onoahi (Oct 5, 2007)

Fire away


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

50/50 flour cornmeal mix. Add garlic powder, black pepper, little salt.

Or


Cover fish in Louisiana hot sauce, bread with 50/50 flour cornmeal mix.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

I’m a fan of zatarains crispy southern. I cut the fish into bite sized chunks, put in a gallon ziplock with zesty Italian salad dressing. Coat and shake fish. Then put the box of zatarains in a separate gallon bag. Add a few shakes of Tony’s or slap ya mama to this bag. Pick out the wet pieces, throw in the bag of dry fry mix, and shake to coat. Fry away. Peanut oil is best.


----------



## KnotSure (Jul 8, 2017)

Stone ground cornmeal.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

FenderBender said:


> I’m a fan of zatarains crispy southern. I cut the fish into bite sized chunks, put in a gallon ziplock with zesty Italian salad dressing. Coat and shake fish. Then put the box of zatarains in a separate gallon bag. Add a few shakes of Tony’s or slap ya mama to this bag. Pick out the wet pieces, throw in the bag of dry fry mix, and shake to coat. Fry away. Peanut oil is best.


I do this as well ! If you don't like doing it with dressing, you can use milk to get them wet so the zatarains will stick.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bama Rick (Apr 13, 2017)

Cracker meal, cayenne & black pepper, garlic powder, touch of salt or Tony's in peanut oil.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

A few years ago, I switched from vegetable oil or peanut oil to Coconut oil. This was an effort to eat "healthy," but, turns out coconut oil is just as questionable as other oils.

Nonetheless, I started using this recipe.

I usually fry trout or redfish, but I've used this on snappers, grouper, flounder, and probably a few other species as well.

Soak fillets in egg wash - milk and eggs with some salt and pepper.

Dredge fillets in corn masa - this is corn FLOUR, not corn meal.

In a shallow skillet with about 1" or so of the coconut oil, fry the fillets 3 - 4 minutes or so on each side for thinner fillets and 5 -7 minutes for thicker fillets.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Most times I use zatarans and then kick it up by adding some cajun seasonings!!!


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Autry House seafood fish meal. 
several choices, very good.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

I let my fillets soak in a wash (eggs, milk, hot sauce, spices, Worcestershire sauce, & lemon juice) for about 30 plus minutes and then into Louisiana fish fry or Zatarans since my wife picks up to opposite brand that I ask for


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> Cover fish in Louisiana hot sauce, bread with 50/50 flour cornmeal mix.


I started using Franks Red Hot instead of egg & milk wash before breading and everyone loves it. No heat, just great flavor.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Coat the fish and yellow mustard. Then apply whatever you like to such as flour and corn meal, corn flour or any other pre-mixed seasoning. The mustard really makes a huge difference.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

HighCotton said:


> I started using Franks Red Hot instead of egg & milk wash before breading and everyone loves it. No heat, just great flavor.


I’ll have to try that. Yeah The hot sauce just adds flavor. Doesn’t make it hot.
Good stuff!!


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

zatarains or plain cornmeal with seasonings. however, last week i was left on my own for a few days and one day i was frying fish and green tomatoes. i had a egg wash for the tomatoes, so after they were done, i used the egg wash on some of the pcs of fish. wouldn't want it every time, but it was pretty dang good and a welcome change form my norm.


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

I just use the crispy southern as well. FOOL proof.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Yellow cornmeal, salt, and pepper. Combine the 3 in gallon zip lock bag. Sometimes I add some Tony's.


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

I really enjoy the Zataran's wonderful mix. I pat my fillets dry (damp actually) , lightly season and dust thoroughly with wonderful mix. Scamp and snapper are amazing after a couple of minutes in the deep fryer.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

All this talk about frying is very unhealthy. I avoid frying at all costs. I just throw mine in a pot of water and boil it until everything is one big fishy lump. I then scoop it out with a spoon and put it on a plate. I then add a cracker and half a carrot for flavor. It must really be filling, because most people that eat it take one bite and tell me that they're full.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

Rickpcfl said:


> All this talk about frying is very unhealthy. I avoid frying at all costs. I just throw mine in a pot of water and boil it until everything is one big fishy lump. I then scoop it out with a spoon and put it on a plate. I then add a cracker and half a carrot for flavor. It must really be filling, because most people that eat it take one bite and tell me that they're full.


Just kidding. When I fry, I mix bisquick pancake mix with Tony Cacheres Creole Seasoning and salt. I soak in milk, dip in eggs, thrown in a bag with the pancake mix and put it in the fryer.

I also grill fish, but nobody asked about that.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

FenderBender said:


> I’m a fan of zatarains crispy southern. I cut the fish into bite sized chunks, put in a gallon ziplock with zesty Italian salad dressing. Coat and shake fish. Then put the box of zatarains in a separate gallon bag. Add a few shakes of Tony’s or slap ya mama to this bag. Pick out the wet pieces, throw in the bag of dry fry mix, and shake to coat. Fry away. Peanut oil is best.


Same but use Yellow Mustard. All the mustard cooks off, leaves the seasoning. Zaterains is hard to beat.
Crap just saw BananaToms post. It's the truth!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Try a good hot broil. Fresh cleaned fish on a broiler pan. Time based on thickness. No more than 5 min for thick Snapper. Meanwhile mix portions of Mayo, Spicy Mustard and Parmesan Cheese, lots of cheese. After 5 min take it out, spread mix on and broil for appropriate time. Thank me Later.


----------



## LureheadEd (Sep 27, 2014)

*House Autry !!!! ....*

'Nough said !!!!!!


----------

